# Problem integrating Iridient Developer with LR



## mrirad (Aug 6, 2014)

Mac OS Mavericks
LR 5.5
Iridient Developer 2.4.4

I have added Iridient Developer as an external editor to LR. When I select an image to edit, right click and select "edit in Iridient Developer", the selected image is copied but the actual image sent to the editor is the first one in that folder. Same problem on multiple computers. I can send to Nik or PS no problem. I have restarted computer, fixed permissions, reinstalled Iridient and re added it as an external editor. Iridient works fine if I export the image to a folder/desktop and edit it with the developer. Tech support for Iridient was of no help and said integration in their hands works fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi mrirad, welcome to the forum!

Are you not wanting to send an original raw file to Iridient instead of a TIFF?  If so, you might find John's plug-in helpful: http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/lightroom/open-directly/


----------



## mrirad (Aug 8, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi mrirad, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Are you not wanting to send an original raw file to Iridient instead of a TIFF?  If so, you might find John's plug-in helpful: http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/lightroom/open-directly/



Victoria, That is a very good suggestion. Thanks! I will try this. - steve


----------

